# Inheritnce laws



## laurajane (May 25, 2013)

I'm a British non-Muslim and my husband is an Egyptian (soon to become Dutch) Muslim. We are wanting to purchase a property in Hurghada. However due to the unequal inheritance laws are not sure exactly how to go about this. We are considering buying a property on my name only but don't want my husband to be left with nothing if I was to go first.

We would be grateful for any advise on this mater.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

laurajane said:


> I'm a British non-Muslim and my husband is an Egyptian (soon to become Dutch) Muslim. We are wanting to purchase a property in Hurghada. However due to the unequal inheritance laws are not sure exactly how to go about this. We are considering buying a property on my name only but don't want my husband to be left with nothing if I was to go first.
> 
> We would be grateful for any advise on this mater.


Your husband being Egyptian is the best person to sort this out for you....but beware as the inheritance laws in egypt are strange...your best option is to find a good lawyer...but to be honest they are as rare as hens teeth in Egypt.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

laurajane said:


> I'm a British non-Muslim and my husband is an Egyptian (soon to become Dutch) Muslim. We are wanting to purchase a property in Hurghada. However due to the unequal inheritance laws are not sure exactly how to go about this. We are considering buying a property on my name only but don't want my husband to be left with nothing if I was to go first.
> 
> We would be grateful for any advise on this mater.



Don't quite get this one....your British,he's Egyptian and he's soon to become Dutch


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Even if he gives up his Egyptian passport, he can easily get it back in Egypt. For Egypt he will stay an Egyptian.

A non-muslim can't inherit from a muslim, but a muslim can inherit from a non-muslim.


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome
I am British and my husband is Egyptian (although now British) and muslim. we have purchased in Sharm and the way around things is that he has brought the property with an addendum on the end of the contract (which has vbeen witnessed and certified by Solicitors) that if anything happens to him before me then the property switches to me, but as he is buying freehold, it would then revert to leasehold for me and I would have to go out to Sharm toprove that he has passed awsay.
It is all very confusing, but we have at least managed to sort things out. Ad the advice has get a GOOD lawyer - we were just lucky

Fiona


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> Don't quite get this one....your British,he's Egyptian and he's soon to become Dutch




The only Egyptian I knew that "became Dutch" was through being married to a Dutch woman.....
What am I missing??


----------



## laurajane (May 25, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> Your husband being Egyptian is the best person to sort this out for you....but beware as the inheritance laws in egypt are strange...your best option is to find a good lawyer...but to be honest they are as rare as hens teeth in Egypt.


Thanks for the advice. My husband and I are both putting our heads together on this one but due to the complex laws, it can get a bit bewildering, especially as my husband shortly gets Dutch nationality. One thing I'm repeatedly being advised is 'get a good lawyer'


----------



## laurajane (May 25, 2013)

Fiona08 said:


> Hi and welcome
> I am British and my husband is Egyptian (although now British) and muslim. we have purchased in Sharm and the way around things is that he has brought the property with an addendum on the end of the contract (which has vbeen witnessed and certified by Solicitors) that if anything happens to him before me then the property switches to me, but as he is buying freehold, it would then revert to leasehold for me and I would have to go out to Sharm toprove that he has passed awsay.
> It is all very confusing, but we have at least managed to sort things out. Ad the advice has get a GOOD lawyer - we were just lucky
> 
> Fiona


Thanks Fiona, sounds like some very good advice and hopefully a solution. We will indeed search for a good lawyer and discuss matters.


----------



## laurajane (May 25, 2013)

mamasue said:


> The only Egyptian I knew that "became Dutch" was through being married to a Dutch woman.....
> What am I missing??


I'm a EU citizen living in Holland therefor my partner can achieve Dutch nationality as we are living together in this land. I say living together as our marriage, that was made in the Egyptian Embassy, in the Hague, is not recognized here!


----------



## laurajane (May 25, 2013)

GM1 said:


> Even if he gives up his Egyptian passport, he can easily get it back in Egypt. For Egypt he will stay an Egyptian.
> 
> A non-muslim can't inherit from a muslim, but a muslim can inherit from a non-muslim.


In order to obtain Dutch nationality my husband had to decry is Egyptian nationality.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Like I said: he can easily get it back in Egypt... 
He will only sent his passport back, his ID will still be with him and then he can get a new passport very easy. Even without ID that is still possible.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Take care even if you had a good lawyer.

The inheritance laws here are archaic - especially if he is Muslim.

The inheritance goes to the male lineage - especially if he has brothers and if the contract isn't watertight then unless you have a son you won't get very much.
Whether you put money into the property or not doesn't matter.
And if you get remarried - it would all then go to your son.
If you have children and they are girls - they basically will get nothing.

make sure it is watertight and make sure that his family know his wishes - if he was 'to go' first.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Current ownership laws are under review and vary with location. Sinai is witnessing disturbing changes, inheritance being at the core of issues regarding nationality and "pure" Egyptian status. One would be silly to give up Egypt citizenship, however dual-nationals are suspects under the present Muslim Brotherhood decrees. 

My advice on buying in Hurghada is to hire the best Advocate and not scimp on the due diligence searches. Each contract can be modelled to suit your provision and currently sellers are desperate to leave. However the troubles in Egypt are not usually about your nationality, but of the honesty or genuineness of the property people intend to buy.


Eco-Mariner.
Red Sea Real Estate Consultants


----------

